# fancy trying a new substrate...opinions please??



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I currently use Green Mile for my rats, but have also tried Finacard and Ecobed. 
I wasn't hugely keen on Ecobed as I felt the "squares" were a bit clumsy...does that make sense?  The rats seem to prefer smaller strips to move around, dig in, and make beds from.

Mess isn't too much of an issue as they have a rat room and we just sweep it up constantly 

I thought of trying Megazorb or Hemcore....any thoughts on these for smell control, absorbency, cleaning etc??

I have also read that Aubiose is good...particularly for keeping smell down etc.

What does everyone think/ recommend??

All opinions are most welcome


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I just use newspaper and toilet paper/kitchen roll as it is very cost effective  

I find any other bedding unnecessarily expensive when they love newspaper so much lol


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisd said:


> I just use newspaper and toilet paper/kitchen roll as it is very cost effective
> 
> I find any other bedding unnecessarily expensive when they love newspaper so much lol


I've noticed that a lot of people use newspaper but isn't the print quite messy?

ETA....Thanks for the reply


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

No its not surprisingly. I was fairly skeptical about using it but its really good. i was originally just putting a few bits in as i always think the feeling of newpaper is horrible and the rats wouldnt be fans. But they absolutely love it! I came down in the morning to find their bunkbed hammock stuffed full of it! So now they get about 3 newspapers every clean out and half a roll of kitchen roll. 

The funny thing is they just stuff the newspaper into every sleeping place possible so there is barely any left on the floor! I have to keep refilling it. So yes I would recommend!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have used megazorb and I still don't like it. I find it has a certain smell about it. It's messy and gets everywhere even with a deep base! And it gets in all the hammocks and flicks into the fresh foods I put in for my boys.
I found it didn't take much of the smell away.

I have also used Eco squares but like you don't like how big they are.

So I now use finacard and so far so good.
I also use shredded up newspaper for the plastic house and I will br honest if you have White rats it does make them look an off White colour. Not much though! I also tear some up so they can take it to there hammocks and bunkers.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

We've just started using newspaper as the boys think its the best thing in the world! They also stuff their hammocks with the stuff, I actually wonder how theres room for any rats


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

I use Megazorb here, and I love it 
I find it does help with smell compared to other types of bedding and with deep trays I don't have a problem with spillage, but then I don't have any massive diggers here lol.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I bought a shredder and make my own I use newspaper, magazines, letters, junk mail etc and shred it all up. Makes lovely cosy bedding, no smell with it and it keeps the piles of papers around the house down too!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

IIRC, Hemcore has added citronella so isn't great for small animals.

Auboise is great for keeping down smells and my rats used to love digging in it, but it is quite light and does get kicked out a lot. I would still use it if I had a deep based cage, but Snippet chewed holes in my Jenny so I changed to an Abode as it would of gone everywhere.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Snippet said:


> IIRC, Hemcore has added citronella so isn't great for small animals.
> 
> Auboise is great for keeping down smells and my rats used to love digging in it, but it is quite light and does get kicked out a lot. I would still use it if I had a deep based cage, but Snippet chewed holes in my Jenny so I changed to an Abode as it would of gone everywhere.


Hemcore has added citronella?? :O It doesn't mention that on Rat Rations.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

I use megazorb and my boys seem to like it. was never to keen on the cardboard squares of bedding, just didnt look comfy! The only downside of megazorb is it gets everywhere! My boys are little devils for pushing it out of the cage.


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

I dont have rats just hamsters, i bought megazorb only to be really allergic to it, i went back to carefresh though it is a bit expensive it suits me.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Shredded paper! Soft, warm and free!


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I do give them shredded paper too  I take home a bag full from work every so often. 
I think I may buy a smaller bag of Megazorb in my next order just to see if I and they like it.
They also get a toilet roll or box of tissues to make in to beds, but I'm mainly thinking for the floor of the cage.


----------

